# Up and Running...



## Staunton Dan (Jun 24, 2009)

I finally got everything together and have my 1st bottle in the tumbler that I built. Thanks to Charlie & Gary I got the biggest expense, the motor, at no charge. It runs smoothly and perfectly. I will be able to run at least 2 bottles at one time and probably more as soon as I figure out some of the mechanics. I am using 4" PVC pipe and right now with the setup you see here, it's turning at 48 RPMs. I need to cut more copper wire in order to get the second tube running. I will keep you all informed as to my progress.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's the 1st bottle that I am cleaning, an Underwood's Ink. I wanted to start small so it wouldn't take as much copper as a larger bottle. It should be a good one to start with. I'm using aluminum oxide and will probably leave in for 3-4 days.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 24, 2009)

Excellent, Dan! That's a great design!! I'm glad to know the motor is finally being put to good use once again.. might as well tell you now, I "salvaged" it from an abandoned funny farm  ..it powered an attic fan in the laundry building. There were around 15 more, but a guy can only carry so many motors.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 24, 2009)

nice tumbler.  Am I the only weirdo with a direct drive tumbler?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2009)

Great tumbler Dan. The home builts may not be as pretty as the Jar Docs but they get the job done and for a lot less.

 Hey Matt, Can you put up a pic of your direct drive model?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Sam (athometoo) made a direct drive out of an ice cream machine..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is the basic mechanism on my.  It has a variable speed motor controller. The shaft is directly coupled with some rubberized U joints. I just do 1 bottle at a time so its very compact.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Here is the basic mechanism on my.  It has a variable speed motor controller. The shaft is directly coupled with some rubberized U joints. I just do 1 bottle at a time so its very compact.


 
 Variable speed motor controller sounds very interesting. Could one be bought and coupled to any motor? I still haven't figured out how to slow down or increase the speed easily and that just sounds good.  Changing pulley sizes is the only way I know of now. Any ideas out there?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

What is that motor from Matt? Kinda looks like a pump motor. I had a variable speed control on mine but the motor wasn't made for it and it fried. Went back to pullies.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Excellent, Dan! That's a great design!! I'm glad to know the motor is finally being put to good use once again.. might as well tell you now, I "salvaged" it from an abandoned funny farm  ..it powered an attic fan in the laundry building. There were around 15 more, but a guy can only carry so many motors.[]


 
 Charlie, I just followed your design and bought 5/8" OD solid pipe and ran them into 5/8" ID pillow bearings. I covered the pipe with a split sleeve and made some stopples. 4" PVC, some screws, 2 x 6s and that pretty much gets it. Like you said most all could be bought at Home Depot. I had some help from a machine shop and a welder friend but I think I got it all done for under $200. Pretty cheap when you consider what the Jar Doctor gets for his machines. Not knocking his product but some of us are on a tighter budget and need to spend our money on the important things like bottles and supplies. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool! remember, if you ever run across a 9/16" bar, you've got some bearings for it already![] ..could be easily adapted to this frame..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 25, 2009)

A friend gave me that motor and controller so i dont know what it originally went to.
 I think its a DC motor so its not your run of the mill furnace motor.
 Those light dimmers arent made to work with inductive loads so i would be careful there.
 May be tough to do an electronic controller for a fixed ac motor. I'm a microprocessor/digital designer so motor electronics is not my forte.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad to see you got the old girl built Dan. Looks good! I knew you could do it. Let's see that ink when you get it done.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

> I'm a microprocessor/digital designer so motor electronics is not my forte.


 
 You didn't have anything to do with hearing processor designs did ya. I have been wearing a pair for about a month and I can hear in my 50 to 70 decibel range. That damn F16 whine and 20mm cannons wiped it out. The look like little versions of the behind the ear type hearing aids but the only process sounds that are from 50 to 70 decibels.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 25, 2009)

No, afraid not.  I worked with shipboard IFF systems on AEGIS cruisers for about 12 years. Lately I have mostly been designing tactical radio communucations gear for special ops troops. About the only commercial stuff I do is network test equipment.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's the Underwood Ink before and after.  I think I'm going to like my new toy.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 27, 2009)

I am now running 2 bottles at a time. I put a green ink in yesterday. Right now I am leaving them in for 3 days so it will be done on Monday. I just put this one in and it will be finished on Tuesday. Can't wait. When they're finished, it's like opening up a Christmas present.


----------

